# XM Live Earth Coverage



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio said it will air 97 hours of content from the global music event
Live Earth starting July 7. The company said it will include a 27-hour marathon of
coverage featuring performances from Beastie Boys, Kanye West, Kelly Clarkson,
Ludacris, Madonna, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Snoop Dogg and Spinal Tap, among
many others. - _SkyReport_


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

To go along with all of this, XM is launching a temporary channel called Earth Sounds on channel 39. Earth Sounds will be sounds of nature 24/7 and will broadcast from July 7th to July 9th .


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cool. Thanks for the heads up, Steve.


----------

